# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Νικόλαος [Nikolaos, Prokopios F, Prokopios, Difko Nyborg, Superflex Alfa]

## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο μετά από πολυετή παροπλισμό σε Ελευσίνα και Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, άλλαξε όνομα (ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ), ενώ στα πλαινά έχει γραφει ''Ionion Lines''.

Γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποιά εταιρεία ανήκει πλέον και για ποιά γραμμή ετοιμάζεται ?

Να πούμε ακόμα, ότι αδελφό του πλοίο, είναι το Παντοκράτορας.

Παρακάτω μία φωτό του πλοίου, χθες 17-11ου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

NIKOLAOS.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πού προορίζεται? Ηγουμενίτσα Κέρκυρα?

----------


## sea_serenade

Βρίσκεται ήδη στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας

----------


## Apostolos

Καμιά φώτο?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αχ πλεονέκτη Απόστολε !!!

Τέτοια υπέροχη, φανταστική, καταπληκτική  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  *φωτογραφία* σε ...έβαλα μπρε, κι εσύ θέλεις κι άλλη ?  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Πρός θεου!!!!! Απο τα μέρη τα Δυτικά εννοούσα! Να εργάζετε γιατι επί χρόνια το είχα στου Σάβα να κάθεται! 
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/c1212464.html

----------


## Apostolos

Ξέρει κανείς την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία του? Τηλ?

----------


## Apostolos

Βρε παιδιά το πλοίο ακόμα Αμπελάκια είναι!
P1020205 (Medium).JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Για να δούμε και το σχεδιάκι του!
Για όποιον το θέλει το έχω και σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση
prokopios.jpg

----------


## xifias

πλοιοκτητρία εταιρία: 'ΙΟΝΙΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ Ν.Ε.'
site: http://www.ionionlines.gr/
email: info@ionionlines.gr

Είναι ένα αμφίδρομο κλειστου τύπου ηλεκτροκίνητο
Κατασκευαστής: NORTH FAST SHIPBUILDERS LTD (SUNDERLAND)
Έτος κατασκευής: 1987
Χωρητικότητα:    24 Trucks 12m + 80 Cars
Ταχύτητα: 12,5 Κόμβους 
Μετασκευή: 2007

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως μας "διαβάζουν"? Χρησιμοποιούν φώτο του φίλου Espresso Venecia  :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Απόστολε έχεις δίκιο. Στο site της εταιρείας του πλοίου, που μας έβαλε link ο φίλος xifias πιο πάνω, χρησιμοποιούν *δικιά μου φωτογραφία* η οποία μάλιστα ''ανοίγει'' και το παρόν thread του ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ !!!

Κάτι βέβαια που *εννοείται* ότι μου δίνει μεγάλη χαρά, και για το ότι οι άνθρωποι της εταιρείας 'ΙΟΝΙΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ Ν.Ε.' βρήκαν τόσο καλή την συγκεκριμμένη φώτο (τιμή μου και καμάρι μου !!!), αλλά και για το ότι αποδεικνύεται για άλλη μια φορά πως μας διαβάζουν πολλοί από τον χώρο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοίας (τιμή μας και καμάρι μας !!!), μιας και την συγκεκριμμένη φώτο την έχω ανεβάσει *μόνο* στο *nautilia.gr* !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο παραμένει στα Αμπελάκια. Γίνεται κάποια επισκευή - μετασκευή???

----------


## nautikos

Απο οτι εχω δει εχουν αφαιρεθει οι πορτες-καταπελτες και μαλλον θα αντικατασταθουν με πιο συνηθισμενου τυπου.

----------


## nautikos

Το πλοιο εφυγε απο τελικα τη Σαλαμινα. Επειδη νομιζω οτι στα ''γνωστα λημερια'' δεν βρισκοταν, υποθετω οτι εφυγε για πανω.

----------


## CORFU

Δεμενο στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs

----------


## Apostolos

Θέλουμε μία φώτο με το Νικόλαος δίπλα απο το Παντοκράτωρ!

----------


## poseidon_express

Το (SUPERFLEX  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ αποπλέοντας  από την Κέρκυρα για την Ηγουμενίτσα κάπου στις αρχές Μαίου. Πολύ συμπαθητικό καραβάκι, άνετο για τον οδηγό και με πολύ ευγενικό πλήρωμα. Στα συν να αναφέρω και το πολύ καλά εξοπλισμένο μπαρ! Καλά ταξίδια!

----------


## CORFU

2 φωτο του Νικολαοs απο την Κερκυρα

----------


## Νικόλας

ε όλες από κέρκυρα είναι ας βάλω και γω από Ηγουμενίτσα :Very Happy: 
DSC00084.jpg
DSC00085.jpg
DSC00087.jpg

----------


## vinman

Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία το πλοίο δεξιά είναι ο Αχαιός που έκανε ένα φεγγάρι Αργοσαρωνικό??

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε μ για το όνομα σωστά το είπες είναι το ΑΧΑΙΟΣ αλλά για το δρομολόγια δεν ξέρω ας μας ενημερώσουν οι γκουρού :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> φίλε μ για το όνομα σωστά το είπες είναι το ΑΧΑΙΟΣ αλλά για το δρομολόγια δεν ξέρω ας μας ενημερώσουν οι γκουρού


 
Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα... :Wink:

----------


## tsali

ΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΧΑΙΟΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΡΓΟΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ............

----------


## left950

simera 3/1/2009

----------


## manolis m.

Xaxa..Egw thelw mia phwto tou Pantokrator mazi tou dipla dipla na gelasoume...!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Το πλοίο σήμερα καπνίζει ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα άλλοτε πιο έντονα κ άλλοτε ελάχιστα. Μήπως ετοιμάζεται σιγά σιγά να μας αφήσει???

----------


## Apostolos

Να μας αφήσει για πού?

----------


## sea_serenade

Απ' όσο ξέρω Απόστολε, το πλοίο έχει πουληθεί. Δεν ξέρω σε ποιόν και για που.... αλλά είναι δεμένο από τις αρχές του Σεπτέμβρη στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.

----------


## napapijri

Να συμπληρώσω κάτι,το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι δεν έχει  disel μηχανές.
Φοράει 4 ηλεκτρομηχανές.
Ο λόγος που είναι δεμένο είναι οτι έχουν ζημιά τα thros στης 3 μηχανές!!
   Και δεν βρίσκονται ανταλλακτικά!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Δεν ξέρω αν έχω αναφέρει πιο πάνω (βαριέμαι να ψάξω για να πω την αλήθεια...!!!) την κουβέντα που είπε κάποια "παλιά καραβάνα" του λιμανιού της Ηγουμενίτσας....Όταν λοιπόν το βαπόρι ήρθε στην Ηγουμενίτσα και πριν ακόμα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για Κέρκυρα ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος δήλωσε "*τούτο θα φύγει νύχτα απο δω.......*".Πράγματι, το πλοίο δεν έκανε και επανάσταση στη γραμμή. Το δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα διαρκούσε 2 ώρες παρά τέταρτο. Δηλαδή, όσο το κάνουν οι παντόφλες (ίσως και παραπάνω).
¶σχετα λοιπόν για ποιό λόγο το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε ακινησία, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι δεν επρόκειτο να συνέχιζε τη γραμμή. Α, μια λεπτομέρεια που ξέχασα να αναφέρω: Η εταιρία το καλοκαίρι χρέωνε το ΙΧ 10 ¤ (τιμή πολύ χαμηλότερη απο τον μέσο όρο της τιμής των κλειστού & ανοιχτού τύπου πλοίων). Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις να φεύγουν *ΑΣΥΝΟΔΕΥΤΑ* ΙΧ για Κέρκυρα και οι επιβάτες να ταξιδεύουν με τα υπόλοιπα, κλειστού τύπου πλοία. *Τρομερό!!!*

----------


## CORFU

Εμαθα οτι το βαπορι φευγει για Πειραια για να αλλαξει μηχανεs,να μεγαλωσει το σαλονι  να βαλει κυλιομενεs σκαλεs και να επιστρεψει ξανα στην γραμμη δυναμικα.

----------


## gtogias

Ο Νικόλαος, το μάλλον άτυχο καραβάκι, κοσμεί εδώ και αρκετό καιρό το παλιό λιμάνι της Ηουμενίτσας. Το μέλλον του? Αβέβαιο. Ηγουμενίτσα, Σάββατο 20 Ιουνίου 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45477

----------


## sea_serenade

Το βαποράκι, αφού μεθόρμισε χτες το μεσημέρι για λίγο στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας, έφυγε για Πειραιά μεριά με τη βοήθεια του ρυμουλκού ATLAS. ¶ντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει...... :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Να χουμε και κάτι να βλέπουμε το χειμώνα δηλαδή ε?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Καλα καταλαβα εγω πως ηταν αυτο.Ειδα απο την παραλια εδω στο Αιγιο ενα καραβι ρυμουλκουμενο που μου εμοιαζε με το Νικολαος.

----------


## TOM

ξερει κανεις τον λογο που πηγε στον πειραια :Confused:

----------


## sea_serenade

Προφανώς κατέβηκε για αλλαγή μηχανών ή κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν έμαθα αλλά θα ρωτήσω. Οι φήμες λένε πως μετά τον Πειραιά θα επανέλθει στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα........who knows!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Για φαντάσου με καμια αλλιώτικη μετασκευή απο αυτή του Παντοκράτορα. Αντε μετα να πείσεις τον άλλο ότι ήταν αδελφα!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ στο παλιο λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας την πρωτομαγια.P1011634.JPG

----------


## nickosps

Είπα κι εγώ τι ήταν αυτό το βαπόρι με το περίεργο σχήμα που έβλεπα από την Πατρών-Αθηνών? :Very Happy:

----------


## TOM

ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Βρίσκεται σε ναυπηγείο του Περάματος πάνω στο οποίο εκτελούνται απ' όσο είδα μικροεργασίες. Δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω φωτγοραφίες καθ' ότι δεν μου το επέτρεψαν.

----------


## TOM

απ'οτι ειδα πριν 1 βδομαδα περιπου που πηγα μια βολτα μεχρι την σαλαμινα απ'τον πειραια το πλοιο το χαμηλωσαν δλδ το πανω γκαραζ ενω ηταν και για νταλικεσ πλεον πρεπει να ειναι μονο για ι.χ.μηπωσ ξερει κανεις τι αλλα θα του κανουν η του εκαναν?

----------


## Thanasis89

Όπως πρόσεξα είχα μπαλώματα στα παράθυρα... Το σημείο που βρισκόμουν δεν μου επέτρεψε να δω καθαρότερα... :-| Πάντως ελπίζω να είναι πιο τυχερό αυτή τη φορά !

----------


## TOM

ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΔΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΟΥΛΑ.[ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΒΛΕΠΑΝ ΟΙ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΙΟΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΣΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ Ι.Χ  *10 ευρω*

----------


## TOM

> απ'οτι ειδα πριν 1 βδομαδα περιπου που πηγα μια βολτα μεχρι την σαλαμινα απ'τον πειραια το πλοιο το χαμηλωσαν δλδ το πανω γκαραζ ενω ηταν και για νταλικεσ πλεον πρεπει να ειναι μονο για ι.χ.μηπωσ ξερει κανεις τι αλλα θα του κανουν η του εκαναν?


  βρηκα και μια φωτογραφια.παρατηρηστε το πανω γκαραζ.

038.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. το Νικόλαος εκτός απο πολλά άλλα στο εσωτερικό του άλλαξε και χρώματα εξωτερικά. Όταν μάθω περισσότερα θα επανέλθω. μία φωτο του τώρα.!!!
ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 01 29-12-2009.jpg

----------


## CORFU

μαλλον για τα μερη μου ετοιμαζεται

----------


## bikas

καποιες πληροφοριες λενε οτι θα εκτελει ηγουμενιτσα λευκιμμη παξοι.
στην πορεια θα δοκιμαστει αν αντεξει το καναλι κι αν πλεον θα αποτελεσει μια καθημερινη και σιγουρη λυση για τους κατοικους των νησιων.
Υ.Γ. μακαρι να εχει δρομολογια που να βολευουν

----------


## sea_serenade

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι η Κέρκυρα με τα πλοία που υπάρχουνε στη γραμμή καλύπτεται μια χαρά. Το πρώτο βαπόρι ξεκινάει στις 04:30 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) και μέχρι τις 22:30 έχει σχεδόν κάθε δύο ώρες δρομολόγιο. Απο την άλλη μεριά θεωρώ πως και η Λευκίμη βολεύεται. Το βασικό πρόβλημα όμως το έχουν οι Παξοί που τον χειμώνα παίζει να έχουν δύο φορές την εβδομάδα βαπόρι. Έλεος ρε παιδιά, είναι δυνατόν. Μακάρι να υπάρξει μια λύση και να βρεθεί επιτέλους ένα παπόρο που να μπορέσει να "βουλώσει" αυτές τις τρύπες ώστε και οι κάτοικοι των Παξών να νιώσουν περισσότερο ασφαλείς στο νησί τους.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ποια πλοία πηγαίνουν τακτικά μέχρι τους Παξούς αυτόν τον καιρό;

----------


## SAMOILIS

εχει απο ηγουμενιτσα μια φορα την ημερα. οσο για το Νικολαος μακαρι να παει καλα φετος

----------


## sea_serenade

> Ποια πλοία πηγαίνουν τακτικά μέχρι τους Παξούς αυτόν τον καιρό;


Τα πλοία που προσεγγίζουν Παξούς απο την Ηγουμενίτσα είναι το ΝΗΡΕΑΣ. Τα ΑΧΑΙΟΣ & ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ προσεγγίζουν και αυτά αραιά και που. Μπορεί να πετύχεις και το ΑΓΙΑ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ. Γενικά, είναι ψιλοχάλια (για να μην πω "οτι να ναι....") το πρόγραμμα των δρομολογίων για Παξούς.

----------


## CORFU

οπωs γνωριζετε ζουμε στην Ελλαδα και το καλοκαιρι πιανουν Παξουs πολλα πλοια <Αγια Θεοδωρα- Ανω Χωρα- Νηρεαs-Παντανασσα> και τα δυο δελφινια απο την Κερκυρα.Τωρα που ειναι χειμωναs αστο καλυτερα γιατι κανεναs δεν γνωριζει ειναι η αληθεια αυτο που λεω

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!

Δηλαδή, το μόνο που απομένει για να είναι κανείς σίγουρος εκ των προτέρων, είναι να πάρει τηλέφωνο το λιμεναρχείο και να ρωτήσει επί τόπου για την περίοδο που τον ενδιαφέρει ... Κρίμα, και είναι πολύ όμορφο μέρος ... Δυστυχώς έχω πάει μόνο μια φορά πολύ μικρός ...

----------


## sea_serenade

> Δηλαδή, το μόνο που απομένει για να είναι κανείς σίγουρος εκ των προτέρων, είναι *να πάρει τηλέφωνο το λιμεναρχείο* και να ρωτήσει επί τόπου για την περίοδο που τον ενδιαφέρει ...


Νομίζεις.............................. 1ov Δεν πρόκειται να το σηκώσει κανείς και 2ov Τα ηχογραφημένα μηνύματα σχετικά με τα δρομολόγια δεν τα θεωρώ και απολύτως αξιόπιστα.

Μπες www.openseas.gr που είναι πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ πιο αξιόπιστο!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ώστε έτσι, ε;  :Confused: 

Τι να πούμε ...




> Νομίζεις.............................. 1ov Δεν πρόκειται να το σηκώσει κανείς και 2ov Τα ηχογραφημένα μηνύματα σχετικά με τα δρομολόγια δεν τα θεωρώ και απολύτως αξιόπιστα.
> 
> Μπες www.openseas.gr που είναι πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ πιο αξιόπιστο!!!!

----------


## bikas

για να μην αναφερουμε και περιπτωσεις που επειδη δεν ειχε οχηματα παρα λιγα μονο ατομα το δρομολογιο αναβληθηκε λογω καιρου......φετος εχει γινει 2-3 φορες.κανουν σουμα 2 μερες και παει ενα και τα περνει ολα.

----------


## pantelis2009

και μία προχθεσινή φωτο. Είναι εν λειτουργεία άρα μπορεί να γύρισε απο δοκιμαστικό.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 01 07-01-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Παντελη μπορειs να μαθειs αν εκανε καποιεs μετατροπεs???

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Corfu Δευτέρα-Τρίτη έχω κάτι δουλειές και δεν μπορώ να πάω απο το ναυπηγείο. Απο τετάρτη θα πάω και θα μάθω....... αν δεν σας έχει έλθει επάνω μέχρι τότε.

----------


## babis nic

ΓΙΑ ΕΥΝΟΗΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΘΕΙ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΒΟΡΙΟΔΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΚΡΙΤΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΒΑΣΗ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ,ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΡΟΛΟ.

----------


## CORFU

αν ηταν μονο η Παξοι.τη να πουν και αυτοι που μενουν στα Διαποντια Νησια <Οθωνοι-Μαθρακι-Ερεικουσα >

----------


## bikas

σιγουρα κι αυτοι τραβανε ζορι αλλα ειναι μικροτερου πληθυσμου νησια και γι αυτο δεν προκειται να δοθει σημασια ποτε.το αλεξανδρος τελος??ειναι στην ιδια θεση αρκετο καιρο.

  σημερα μεχρι 12.50 δεν ηξεραν αν θα εκτελεστει το δρομολογιο για παξους και τελικα δεν πραγματοποιηθηκε λογο καιρου.αντε τοσα ατομα να βρουν ξενοδοχεια η αλλοι να γυρισουν ξανα κερκυρα για να ξαναπροσπαθησουν αυριο.σημειωνω δε οτι το λευκιμμη πραγματοποιησε το δρομολογιο του κανονικα.το πληρωμα μεν προθυμο αλλα....
το καλοκαιρι παντως ειναι μια σωτηρια λυση με τα πολλα δρομολογια του.και για να μην το αδικησω εχει κανει προσπαθειες και με αρκετη θαλασσα αλλα γενικα η γραμμη θελει κατι ποιο αξιοπιστο το χειμωνα.το καλοκαιρι δεν υπαρχει αναγκη τα κλειστου τυπου

ειναι και το λιμανι διαλυμενο εχει πεσει η προβλητα.
στην μποτσουανα ισως τα πραγματα να ηταν λιγο καλυτερα

----------


## Appia_1978

Πόση είναι η κίνηση παιδιά, τις καθημερινές το χειμώνα; 

Δε συμφέρει 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα ένα από τα κλειστά; Τόση μεγάλη ζημιά θα κάνανε;

Για τα Διαπόντια Νησιά τι να πούμε ... Κρίμα, πολύ κρίμα

Από τη μια σου λένε, έχει λίγη κίνηση και δε συμφέρει, από την άλλη, χωρίς αξιόπιστη συγκοινωνία ποιος πατάει πόδι;

----------


## polykas

_Η ετοιμασία του πλοίου στο Πέραμα, για τους φίλους της Κέρκυρας και Ηγουμενίτσας._

polykas4-.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

πρέπει το Νικόλαος να έφυγε για Κέρκυρα. Μόλις πάντος φτάσει έπάνω θα κατέβει το Παντοκράτωρ. Θα έχουμε πάλι θέμα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Παντελη για να κατεβει το Παντοκρατωρ πρεπει να ερθει Κερκυρα το Αικατερινη

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε corfu απο πληροφορίες μου γύρω στις 20-25 θα είναι στου Κανέλλου

----------


## SAMOILIS

ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ......

superflex_alfa_1987_2.jpg

difko_nyborg_1987_1.jpg

prokopios_1987_1.jpg

prokopios_f_1987_2.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ξερει καποιοs που ειναι το πλοιο???

----------


## pantelis2009

Ναι φίλε Corfu. Είναι ακόμη στου Κανέλλου το ναυπηγείο και δίπλα του είναι το Παντοκρατωρ. Δεν με αφήσανε σήμερα να μπω γιατι είχαν γερανούς και μεταφέρανκομμάτια του Δημήτρης. Πάντος άλλαξε μηχανές έβαλε 1600 Χ 4 και ελικοπηδάλια έβαλε της SCHOTTEL, κατέβασε όλο το σαλόνι κατα 80 εκατοστά, οπότε κατέβηκε και το κέντρο βάρους και στα δοκιμαστικά (κρατηθείτε) έπιασε 15,5 μίλια. Αύριο μάλλον κάνει τα τελευταία δοκιμαστικά και σας έρχεται.

----------


## CORFU

ευχαριστω φιλε Παντελη για τιs πληροφοριεs και οι δικεs πληρογοριεs λενε για Παξουs. Αν τα καταφερειs αυριο βγαλε μια φωτο τα πλοια για να δουμε το πριν και το μετα τιs μετασκευειs τον αδελφων πλοιων

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Έχει AIS το πλοίο??

----------


## CORFU

απο οτι ξερω μεχρι τωρα οχι

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> απο οτι ξερω μεχρι τωρα οχι


Μακάρι να βάλει να το παρακολουθούμε και εμείς από μακρυά!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νικόλαος σήμερα και δίπλα του το Παντοκράτωρ. Μάλλον Τρίτη φίλε Corfu θα φύγει για Κέρκυρα.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 01 23-01-2010.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ - ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 01 23-01-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

για σκεψου φιλε Παντελη οτι τα δυο πλοια ηταν αδελφια!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αλήθεια, δεν μου πέρασε απο το μυαλό.

----------


## Apostolos

> Το Νικόλαος σήμερα και δίπλα του το Παντοκράτωρ. Μάλλον Τρίτη φίλε Corfu θα φύγει για Κέρκυρα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74001
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74002


Ισως η φώτο που θέλω να τραβήξω ποιό πολύ απο όλλες! Καταπληκτική!!!!
Αρε Ελληνική ψυχή τι κάνεις!

----------


## marioskef

Πραγματικα η μερα με τη νυχτα.
Αυτο ομως που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω, είναι τη λογικη με την οποια παίρνει καποιος ένα τέτοιο πλοιο και του αλλάζει τα φωτα, το κανει  ενα εντελως διαφορετικο.

Του βγαίνει πιο φτηνο απο το να βρει καποιο κοντα στα μετρα που θελει και απλως να κανει καποιες αλλαγες μικροτερης έκτασης...

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι σωστό, συμφωνώ με το σκεπτικό σου.

----------


## Thanasis89

Και να συμπληρώσω ότι αυτό επηρέασε σε μεγάλο βαθμό την συμπεριφορά του πλοίου, του Παντοκράτωρα. Γι' αυτό εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό βρίσκονται σε αναζήτηση αντικαταστάτη του.
Τώρα όντως κι εγώ έχω την ίδια απορία. Δηλαδή όντως συμφέρει τόσο πολύ ;

----------


## TOM

το πλοιο  πλεον ειναι στην κερκυρα.....λογο του οτι ειχαμε παει εκλησια με το σχολειο δεν ειχα μαζι μου την φωτογραφικη,και θα παω σε λιγο λια φωτο ....το πλοιο αλλαξε πολυ.

----------


## GIIANNHS

F/B NIKOLAOS

nik.JPG

NIK1.JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάντως πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε οτι το μπλε χρώμα φοριέται πολύ τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια....... Τα λευκά βαπόρια τείνουν να χαρακτηριστούν συλλεκτικά!!!!

----------


## bikas

τιποτα νεοτερο για τα δρομολογια του μαθαμε???

----------


## CORFU

εργασιεs σημερα στο πλοιο

----------


## bikas

σημερα μολις εμαθα οτι αυριο ετοιμαζει το πρωτο δρομολογιο προς παξους.δεν ξερω αν ισχυει το λιμεναρχειο εχει μαγνητοφωνημενα δρομολογια μονο για σημερα.(τι ωραια ενημερωση για καποιον που θελει να προγραμματισει ταξιδι)

----------


## CORFU

λοιπον τα δρομολογια ξεκινουν στιs 3/2 και ειναι απο Κερκυρα προs Ηγουμενιτσα ειναι 10:00-15:00-19:00 και απο Ηγουμενιτσα προs Κερκυρα 12:00-17:00-21:00 και καθε Δευτερα-Παρασκευη θα πιανει και Παξουs απο Ηγουμενιτσα 12:00 απο Παξουs 15:00 προs Hγουμενιτσα

----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο ξεκινησε δρομολογια και καλυπτει την διαδρομη Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα σε 1:25 λεπτα

----------


## Thanasis89

Τα υπόλοιπα πλοία ; Σε πόση ώρα το κάνουν ; Καλή κέρδη εύχομαι !

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Θανο αν λεμε για τα κλειστου τυπου το ιδιο κανουν εκτοs απο το Αικατερινη που κανει 1:10

----------


## Thanasis89

Ναι Βαγγέλη σ' αυτά αναφερόμουν. Εντάξει. Πιστεύω ότι θα τα πάει καλά ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## bikas

εκανα το πρωτο δρομολογιο μου με το νικολαος.
το πλλοιο ειναι πολυ ομορφο μεσα,εχει πολυ καλη ηχομονωση και ειναι σαν να ταξιδευεις με το πα;ντοκρατωρ.
μοδαδικα αρνητικα ειναι οτι γιανα κατεβουν οι επιβατες πρεπει να κατεβουν πρωτα στο πανω γκαραζ με εξωτερικες σκαλες και μετα απο μια μικρη σκαλα στο κατω και επισης ο καταπελτης του ειναι μικρος σε σχεση με τα αλλα.

παντως εμενα με κερδισε και θα το προτιμησω απο εδω και περα.πολυ ωραιο.σε 1.25 εισαι απεναντι

----------


## CORFU

αντε να δουμε αν θα το προτιμησει ο κοσμοs και με εκπτωση 50% νομιζω στα εισητηρια

----------


## bikas

καμμια φωτο απο δεξαμενη υπαρχει??

----------


## Appia_1978

Με τα καινούργια του χρώματα. Όμορφο φαίνεται  :Wink: 

Nikolaos.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Appia_1978. Χαρισμένη σε σένα & τον φίλο CORFU 

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 02 19-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ!




> Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Appia_1978. Χαρισμένη σε σένα & τον φίλο CORFU 
> 
> ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 02 19-03-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

και εγω ευχαριστω για την φωτο

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, ρίξτε μια ματιά στη νέα ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας του! Αξίζει τον κόπο πιστεύω. Τουλάχιστον, δείχνει τα σωστά δρομολόγια  :Wink: 

http://www.ionionlines.gr/

----------


## CORFU

εδω ειμαι Παντελη για σενα :Wink: 
nikolaos 1.jpg

nikolaos 2.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Πολύ ωραίες Βαγγέλη ! 
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικά με το πλοίο. Το πλοίο υιοθετεί την τεχνολογία της ηλεκτροπρόωσης. Ποια είναι τα οφέλη από την χρήση αυτής της τεχνολογίας ; 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων !

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Θαναση ειχε ηλεκτροπροωση
τωρα εχει μηχανεs ντιζελ και μαλιστα με πολυ θορυβο......

----------


## Thanasis89

Το θυμάμαι Βαγγέλη. Απλά βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες σου, θυμήθηκα το ιστορικό του και μου γεννήθηκαν κάποιες απορίες.  :Wink: 
Αλήθεια, στο πρόσω βγάζει αρκετό καπνό ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Για σένα φίλε Βαγγέλη, Θανάση & Αppia_1978 :Wink:  

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 01 21-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφες φωτογραφίες! Ευχαριστούμε. 
Από κίνηση πώς πάει, σε σύγκριση με τα υπόλοιπα μεγάλα της γραμμής;

----------


## CORFU

προσφορα μεχρι 15/6/10 :Cool:  :Cool: 
foto.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Στην Κέρκυρα τη Δευτέρα το πρωί 13 Σεπτεμβρίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106356

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές. Για τους φίλους  vinman, CORFU, Appia_1978, Thanasis89, Νικόλας & ariti :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 01 22-03-2010.jpg
Νικόλαος 22/03/2010.

----------


## vinman

*Κέρκυρα,ξημερώματα Δευτέρας 13 Σεπτεμβρίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107862

----------


## CORFU

nikolaos1.jpg

nikolaos2.jpg

nikolaos3.jpg
αποπλουs απο την Κερκυρα

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλός τον φίλο με τις ωραίες φωτο του :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Appia_1978

Μπαίνοντας στην Ηγουμενίτσα, γεματούτσικο  :Wink: 

Nikolaos Kopie.jpg

----------


## CORFU

σημερινοs καταπλουs

----------


## CORFU

και λιγο διαφορετικη :Wink: 
NIKOLAOS.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Είδες τι κάνουν τα μαθήματα?? Αν έλθω κατα τις 20/12/2010 στο νησί σας θα με γράψεις :Sad: .

----------


## CORFU

nikolaos....jpg
οπoτε θελειs ΔΩΡΕΑΝ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου, την περίμενα την απάντηση οτι θα ήταν αυτή. Την Κυριακή φεύγει ο Νηρέας και την Δευτέρα θα είναι καρνάγιο.
Πες του γλάρου να φύγει απο κει μην τον κτυπήσει με την ταχύτητα που πάει :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## CORFU

2 μερεs εκτοs δρομολογιων το πλοιο λογο επιθεωρησηs

----------


## vinman

*Έξω απο τον δίαυλο την Τρίτη 7 Δεκέμβρη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118707

----------


## CORFU

σε λιγεs μερεs και αυτο στα μερη σου Παντεληηηηηηη

----------


## pantelis2009

Το έχω μάθει φίλε Βαγγέλη και το περιμένω. Έχω και γω (όπως ξέρεις) τις πηγές μου στο νησί σου.

----------


## vinman

*Ηγουμενίτσα 7 Δεκεμβρίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121487

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατά τις 11.00 το πρωΐ ξεκίνησε το Νικόλαος απο Κέρκυρα και έρχεται στο Πέραμα για το δεξαμενισμό του. 
Αυτή την στιγμή είναι στη Λευκάδα και σε 30 λεπτά θα είναι στο ακρωτήριο Νήρας. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 13 29-01-2011.jpgΚαλώς να μας έλθει :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

O Nικόλαος επιστρέφει στην Κέρκυρα φρεσκοβαμμένος. :Wink: 

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 21 05-02-2011.jpg

----------


## CORFU

για ολουs τουs φιλουs :Wink: 
ΑΘΗΝΑ 066.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Βαγγέλη.
Ας το δούμε πως ήταν στις  28/10/2007 όταν ήταν αραγμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ πριν σας έλθει Κέρκυρα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε σένα, ariti, Appia_1978,TOM, Νικόλας και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 01 (ex. ΠΡΟΚΟΠ&#9.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ploia 008.jpg
απο Κερκυρα προs Ηγουμενιτσα

----------


## CORFU

και απο χθεs σε μηνιαια ακινησια
NIKOLAS 002.jpg

----------


## CORFU

απο την αλλη εβδομαδα στα μερη σου Παντεληηηηη

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aμα σας πω οτι την εχω συμπαθησει αυτην την σειρα θα με πιστεψετε?Στον καιρο πως πανε?

----------


## pantelis2009

> απο την αλλη εβδομαδα στα μερη σου Παντεληηηηη


Και ο Παντοκράτωρας μαζί :Fat: .

----------


## CORFU

ξεκινησε πριν μια ωρα περιπου το πλοιο προs τα μερη σου Παντελη  
Το μισο πορθμειο σου εστειλα  :Tears Of Joy:  :Cocksure:

----------


## leo85

Το Περιμένουμε και αυτό  :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Περίπου ένα 2ωρο το Νικόλαος έχει αράξει αφού πέρασε τον Ισθμό. Ξέρει κανείς .....γιατί;;;;;

----------


## Express Pigasos

Θυμαμαι και το Αγια Θεοδωρα ειχε κανει το ιδιο...ισως γιατι αν ερθει στο λιμανι απο τωρα θα πρεπει να δεσει εκει που εδεσε και ο Καλβος..οποτε μηπως ξεκινησει αυριο πρωι πρωι με την αυγουλα

----------


## CORFU

ploia 010.jpg
σε ενα απο τα δρομολογια του προs την Ηγουμενιτσα

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νικόλαος έπεσε απο τη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη έκανε και ένα μικρό δοκιμαστικό στο Σαρωνικό και επιστρέφει (μάλλον) στον Πειραιά.

----------


## CORFU

και αμεσωs μετα εφυγε για Κερκυρα   
Στο δοκιμαστικο πηγε μεχρι  14,8

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Κιάτο αυτή την ώρα, καλώς να το δεχθείται και περιμένουμε το Αγία Ειρήνη.

----------


## leo85

Νικόλαος 16-01-2013 στον Πειραιά πριν μπή για το μπανάκι του.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 16-01-2013 03.jpg

Καλά ταξίδια να έχει.

----------


## sylver23

Μετά το μπανάκι όμως δεν μας το δείξατε.
Γενικά στην γραμμή του πως τα πάει; 
Οι φίλοι από τα μέρη του δεν βλέπω να το πολυσυμπαθούν καθώς δεν μαθαίνουμε νέα του πολύ συχνά :Fat:

----------


## CORFU

χθεs το μεσημερακι 
003.jpg

----------


## geo1981

SDC18297.jpgSDC18298.jpgSDC18289.jpgSDC18293.jpg αν ειχαμε κ το Π αντοκρατορα μασ στην μεση θα ειχαμε την μοναδικη τριαδα....θα περιμενουμε τον ΙΩΝα ομωσ  :Apologetic:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να προστεθεί στον τίτλο του πλοίου και το Προκόπιος Φ, με αυτό που πρωτοήλθε στην Ελλάδα και η μόνη του φωτο με το όνομα είναι στο πόστ 72. 
Ας  δούμε ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ στις 11-08-2009 όταν ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου, φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Δημήτρης που κατασκευαζόταν και δίπλα του το Διαμαντής, πρίν φύγει για τα ξένα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 23 11-08-2009.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νικόλαος φορτώνοντας απο Κέρκυρα. Για το φίλο CORFU και τον ευχαριστώ.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 24 22-06-2013.jpg

----------


## a.molos

[QUOTE=pantelis2009;486622]Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να προστεθεί στον τίτλο του πλοίου και το Προκόπιος Φ, με αυτό που πρωτοήλθε στην Ελλάδα και η μόνη του φωτο με το όνομα είναι στο πόστ 72...
Prokopios.png    Ενισχύοντας την παρατήρηση του φίλου μας Παντελή για την προσθήκη του ονόματος ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ, να προσθέσω μια φωτό απο την άφιξη του πλοίου στο Ν.Μ.Δ.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πότε ήρθε στην Ελλάδα;;  Δούλεψε όντως κάποτε στη Σαλαμίνα;; 
*

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Πότε ήρθε στην Ελλάδα;; Δούλεψε όντως κάποτε στη Σαλαμίνα;; 
> *


Πρέπει να ήρθε στην Ελλάδα κάπου στο 2001-2002, αλλά δεν δούλεψε ποτέ στη γραμμή Παλούκια-Πέραμα γιατί  με το βύθισμα που έχει θα έβρισκε. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο το 2003 στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς και δίπλα του το Αγ. Ραφαήλ μετά την καθέλκυση του και πριν ετοιμαστή για δρομολόγια.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 25 2003.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να προστεθεί στον τίτλο του πλοίου και το Προκόπιος Φ, με αυτό που πρωτοήλθε στην Ελλάδα ......


Κατ' αρχάς, το προηγούμενο όνομα του πλοίου (πριν το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ) ήταν _ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΣ_ και όχι _ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Φ_ το οποίο αναγραφόταν (χάριν συντομίας φαντάζομαι) πάνω στο πλοίο. Στην χώρα μας πρέπει να ήρθε στα τέλη περίπου του 2001. Στο equasis το βρίσκουμε ως _PROKOPIOS_ από 01/01/2002 και ως _ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΣ_ με Ελληνική σημαία από τον Αύγουστο 2002.




> .....αλλά δεν δούλεψε ποτέ στη γραμμή Παλούκια-Πέραμα γιατί  με το βύθισμα που έχει θα έβρισκε..


Αυτό είναι και το πιθανότερο. Ωστόσο θα πρέπει εδώ να αναφέρουμε την .....αποδρομολόγηση του από την γραμμή Παλούκια-Πέραμα, την οποία βρίσκουμε ως απόφαση στο ΣΑΣ του _Σεπτεμβρίου 2004_. 




> ΘΕΜΑ 22ο  --  Αποδρομολόγηση Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «*ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΣ*» από τη γραμμή *ΠΕΡΑΜΑ-ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ* --  ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ


Αυτό που από ότι είδα δεν έχει αναφερθεί στο παρόν θέμα (εκτός και αν μου διέφυγε) είναι ότι ως _ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΣ_ δούλεψε για ένα περίπου χρόνο (Οκτώβριος 2004 - Σεπτέμβριος 2005) στη γραμμή _Κεραμωτής - Θάσου_, από όπου και _η φωτογραφία από το flickr_.

Nα ξανα-παραθέσω την φωτό του πλοίου που υπήρχε στο πρώτο ποστ του παρόντος θέματος (μιας και δεν ανοίγει),

_Σαλαμίνα - Σπανόπουλου_
2007_11.jpg
_Νοέμβριος 2007_

και δύο ακόμα.

_Ηγουμενίτσα_
2008_11.jpg
_Νοέμβριος 2008
_
_Ηγουμενίτσα_
2012_08.jpg
_Αύγουστος 2012_

----------


## pantelis2009

Προκόπιος Φράγκος λέγετε αυτός που το έφερε, αλλά στο πλοίο φίλε Γιώργο έγραφε Προκόπιος Φ.......σκέτο.
Όσο για το ΣΑΣ είχε κάνει αίτηση δρομολόγισης για Σαλαμίνα, είδαν ότι δεν το έπερνε με τα βάθη των λιμανιών και γι' αυτό η αίτηση αποδρομολόγησης ήταν.....ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ.
Για τη Θάσο .....τώρα που το αναφέρεις, ναι κάτι θυμάμαι.....αλλά για λίγο χρονικό διάστημα, γιατί αγοράστηκε για Κέρκυρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Προκόπιος Φράγκος λέγετε αυτός που το έφερε, αλλά στο πλοίο φίλε Γιώργο έγραφε Προκόπιος Φ.......σκέτο.


Αχ, αχ Παντελή, δεν .....με προσέχεις καθόλου !!!

Το ανέφερα ότι _"στο πλοίο έγραφε Προκόπιος Φ.......σκέτο"_ (ξαναδιάβασε το ποστ μου), αλλά το πλήρες του όνομα, το επίσημο αν θες, αυτό με το οποίο το πλοίο εμφανιζόταν σε όλα τα έγγραφα, από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια μέχρι και τις συνεδριάσεις του ΣΑΣ, ήταν _ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΣ_ (ολόκληρο και όχι ...σκέτο !!!), όπως λανθασμένα και μάλιστα στα λατινικά διορθώθηκε σήμερα στον τίτλο του θέματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φταίνε τα μεσημεριανά κρασάκια. Συγνώμη. :Apologetic:

----------


## Ellinis

Και από εμένα μια - ή μάλλον δυο σε μια - φωτογραφία του πλοίου όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει στο ΝΜΔ. Με διαφορά από τα πιο άσχημα πλοία που μας έχουν έρθει...

prokopios f.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από την φωτό του φίλου _Ellinis_ επιβεβαιώνεται και το ότι όταν το πλοίο ήρθε στην χώρα μας λεγόταν _ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ_ και αργότερα (όπως παραπάνω έγραψα) προστέθηκε το _ΦΡΑΓΚΟΣ_ στα χαρτιά του και το _Φ_ (σκέτο) επί του πλοίου.

Να πούμε εδώ, ότι αυτό (άλλο όνομα στα χαρτιά, άλλο γραμμένο στο πλοίο) δεν είναι κάτι το πρωτοφανές. Να αναφέρω ως πρόχειρα παραδείγματα το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ (στα χαρτιά) αλλά ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔ. επί του πλοίου, το ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ Θ.Λ. (στα χαρτιά) αλλά ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ επί του πλοίου, αλλά και το πιό χαρακτηριστικό για την παρούσα περίσταση, το ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΣ (στα χαρτιά) και ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ Φ επί του πλοίου (υποθέτω του ίδιου πλοιοκτήτη με το ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΣ - ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ).




> Φταίνε τα μεσημεριανά κρασάκια. Συγνώμη.


Με δυό ουζάκια και σαρδελίτσα την άλλη φορά που θα 'ρθω Σαλαμίνα, καθάρισες !!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λίγο διακρίνεται το πλοίο (είναι η αλήθεια) αλλά η φωτό έχει την αξία της. Το _ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Φ_ δεμένο _στη Θάσο_, με λανθασμένη όμως την αναγραφόμενη χρονολογία, μιας και το 2008 ήδη βρισκόταν στην Ηγουμενίτσα ως ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Λίγο διακρίνεται το πλοίο (είναι η αλήθεια) αλλά η φωτό έχει την αξία της. Το _ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Φ_ δεμένο _στη Θάσο_, με λανθασμένη όμως την αναγραφόμενη χρονολογία, μιας και το 2008 ήδη βρισκόταν στην Ηγουμενίτσα ως ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ.


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο, γιατί αν προσέξεις στη φωτο σου έχει ακόμη τις παλαιές πόρτες ....όπως φαίνετε και στη δική μου φωτο πιο πριν, αλλά και στου φίλου Ellinis. Ενώ στη δική σου απο το 2008 στην Ηγουμενίτσα φαίνετε ο καταπέλτης.

----------


## geo1981

SDC19368.jpgSDC19370.jpgSDC18288.jpgSDC18298.jpg αφιερωμενεσ σε ολουσ τουσ φιλουσ των πλοιων  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 31 Μαρτίου έως τις 3 Απριλίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## CORFU

Mαλιστα και το πλοιο είναι σε ακινησια από τα Χριστουγγενα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο απ' τις 31 Μαρτίου έως τις 3 Απριλίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.


Δυτικά της Πρέβεζας αυτήν την ώρα το πλοίο με προορισμό τον Πειραιά. Η συσκευή AIS του, δίνει άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι το πρωί της Δευτέρας 31 Μαρτίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σημερινή πληροφορία που προήλθε από την Κέρκυρα λέει ότι: μετά τον Ίωνα και το Δωριεύς και το Νικόλαος θα αρχίσει να ετοιμάζετε για Ρωσία. 3 πλοία Superflex υπήρχαν στην Ελλάδα και αν τελικά επιβεβαιωθεί η είδηση δεν θα μείνει κανένα.
Ας δούμε το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ όταν στις 01-02-2011 έκανε το δεξαμενισμό του στη μικρή του Περάματος, φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 15.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....3 πλοία Superflex υπήρχαν στην Ελλάδα και αν τελικά επιβεβαιωθεί η είδηση δεν θα μείνει κανένα.


Καλά, δεν θα χάσει κι η Βενετιά βελόνι...... και μιλάω βέβαια από πλευράς ναυπηγικής τέχνης και αισθητικής. Πανάσχημα είναι τα φουκαριάρικα. Το κακό θα είναι αν δεν αντικατασταθούν από άλλα πλοία, και τα πληρώματα τους που θα μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά.

----------


## CORFU

Και μετα απο πολλα χρονια η Κερκυρα μενει με ενα κλειστου τυπου και ενα αμφιδρομο ......ορε απογορευτικα που θα πεσουν το χειμωνα....

----------


## Chosen_12

Ποιά κλειστού τύπου έχουν μείνει πλέον στη γραμμή ? Έχω χάσει το λογαριασμό!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κέρκυρα και το ¶νω Χώρα. Το Χειμώνα η γραμμή θα έχει πρόβλημα αν δεν πάνε και άλλα κλειστού τύπου.

----------


## Chosen_12

Και παλαιότερα μόνο 2 είχαμε. το Αικατερίνη Π. και τον Παντοκράτωρα... Εγώ θεωρώ ότι η γραμμή έχει περισσότερο ανάγκη απο καθαρόαιμα κλειστού τύπου καράβια και λιγότερο απο αμφίδρομα. Όσων αφορά την ομορφιά, τα superflex ποτέ δεν μου άρεσαν ιδιέταιρα αισθητικά, δεν θα μου λείψουν. Ο Αχαιός όμως, για αμφίδρομο,ήταν κούκλος!!

----------


## CORFU

> Ποιά κλειστού τύπου έχουν μείνει πλέον στη γραμμή ? Έχω χάσει το λογαριασμό!!


Μονο το Αγια Θεοδωρα

----------


## leo85

Προβλέπω να ανεβαίνει κανένα πλοίο από Αίγινα !!!!!!!!!!!! Λέω εγώ τώρα :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## marioskef

Το πρωην Σφακια δεν θα δρομολογηθει στη γραμμη?

----------


## CORFU

Του χρονου αν ολα πανε καλα....

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τα Counter - Rotating ελικοπηδάλια και τα ύφαλα του ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ όταν στις 03-02-2011 έκανε τον καθαρισμό του στη μικρή Περάματος.
Κανένα νεότερο για το πλοίο!!!!!!!

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 18 03-02-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ όταν στις 10-08-2014 έφτανε στην Κέρκυρα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 26 10-08-2014.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιες φωτο παντελη και βλεπω οτι στα υφαλα εχει πιο <βαπορισιες> γραμμες απο αλλα αμφιδρομα απο πανω βεβαια δεν ειναι και οτι ωραιοτερο 
εχουμε δει

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ωραιες φωτο παντελη και βλεπω οτι στα υφαλα εχει πιο <βαπορισιες> γραμμες απο αλλα αμφιδρομα απο πανω βεβαια δεν ειναι και οτι ωραιοτερο 
> εχουμε δει


Σίγουρα είναι ....πιο "βαπορίσιες", γιατί φτιάχτηκε για άλλες θάλασσες και όχι για τις "λίμνες" που πλέουν τα δικά μας. :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 4 έως τις 7 Μαΐου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Φωτό από τον Αύγουστο 2005_, όταν ως _ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Φ_ έκανε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή _Κεραμωτή - Λιμένας Θάσου_.

----------


## CORFU

Ξεκινησε για το Περαμα το πλοιο

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Βαγγέλη έρχεται από τώρα προφανώς γιατί έχει ακινησία, αλλά δεξαμενή σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ θα μπει στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά από 04/05 έως 07/05. Για να δούμε αύριο το μεσημέρι που θα φτάσει θα πάει στο ΝΜΔ η θα πάει στου Κανέλλου και θα είναι δίπλα στο Ίωνας!!!!!!!
Εδώ σε ένα του ταξίδι πέρσι το καλοκαίρι φωτογραφημένο από το Νηρέας.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 27 18-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Τσαγκαρινού και είναι δίπλα - δίπλα με το Ίωνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά αντί να μπει στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά στις 04/05 μπήκε σήμερα. καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ όταν στις 03-02-2011 είχε βγει στη μικρή του Περάματος.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 20.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ξεχάσαμε και αυτό. Ας δούμε το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 26-05-2015, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το ¶γιος Σπυρίδων.
Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-37-26-05-2015.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Το πλοιο απο 9 Σεπτεμβριου βρισκεται σε ακινησια

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' την 1 έως τις 4 Φεβρουαρίου 2016 θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αύριο ...μεθαύριο πρέπει να φύγει το πλοίο από την όμορφη Κέρκυρα και να αρχίσει να κατηφορίζει για το Πέραμα όπου θα κάνει τη συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## CORFU

7:00 σήμερα το πρωί αναχώρησε το πλοίο με προορισμό τον Πειραιά

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Βαγγέλη για την ενημέρωση, είσαι ο πλέον κατάλληλος για τα νεότερα από το ωραίο σου νησί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νικόλαος μόλις πέρασε τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου σταμάτησε. Προφανώς επειδή ήταν μέσα στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά το Ανδρέας Κάλβος και δεν ξέραν πότε θα πέσει......έριξαν κανένα ύπνο εκεί και τώρα θα ξεκινήσουν για να μπουν απ' ευθείας για το δεξαμενισμό τους.

----------


## andria salamis

ωρα 16¨30 ήταν μέσα στην Δεξαμενή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καμιά φωτο του στη δεξαμενή????????????

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νικόλαος τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και τώρα κάνει δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## leo85

Δες στους δεξαμενισμούς.

----------


## pantelis2009

έκανε τα δοκιμαστικά του και πλέον έβαλε πλώρη για Κέρκυρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο πέρασε τον Ισθμό Κορίνθου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νικόλαος από το πρωί έχει ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του απο Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## andria salamis

> Καμιά φωτο του στη δεξαμενή????????????


Μέσα στην δεξαμενή,αλλα με κόντρα Ήλιο,φιλε παντελή.

DSC_0342.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ. Είναι από την ημέρα που μπήκε.

----------


## andria salamis

> Ευχαριστώ. Είναι από την ημέρα που μπήκε.


Ναι ήμουν εκει,αλλα πριν λίγο ειδα το ποστ,και το έβαλα,γνωρίζεις οτι δεν έχω πάντα ιντερνετ. :Apologetic:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 18 έως τις 24 Σεπτεμβρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νικόλαος έφυγε από την Κέρκυρα και έρχεται για το Δ=δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη. Αυτή την ώρα ΝΑ από τους Παξούς. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νικόλαος τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του και αυτή την ώρα είναι ανοικτά από την Ηγουμενίτσα επιστρέφοντας στην Κέρκυρα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα χορταστικό βίντεο με το ταξίδι του Νικόλαος και ότι συναντά στην πορεία του. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Κέρκυρας, απογευματινές ώρες χθες, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Δ/Ρ-ΚΛ ''ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ'' Ν.Π. 11041, ότι κατά τη διαδικασία ανύψωσης (βίρα) της πρωραίας αριστερής άγκυρας, παρατηρήθηκε εμπλοκή της στο μηχανισμό του Νο1 πρωραίου αριστερού ελικοπηδαλίου, Νο1 αριστερής κύριας μηχανής.*
*Στο εν λόγω πλοίο, το οποίο είχε προγραμματισμένο απόπλου από το νέο λιμένα Κέρκυρας για λιμένα Ηγουμενίτσας, επέβαιναν διακόσιοι εξήντα οχτώ (268) επιβάτες, τριάντα ένα (31) Ι.Χ., δεκατρία (13) Φ/Γ, τέσσερα (04) λεωφορεία και ένα (01) Δ/Κ.*
*Ανωτέρω επιβάτες και οχήματα αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια, ενώ από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή**απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους** του ''ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ'' μέχρι διαπίστωσης αποκατάστασης βλάβης/ζημιάς και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης* *από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα**.*
*Από το περιστατικό δεν προκλήθηκε τραυματισμός, ούτε θαλάσσια ρύπανση, ενώ οι επιβάτες προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους με επόμενο προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο**.
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα έχει βγει για δοκιμαστικό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νότια της Κέρκυρας αυτήν την ώρα το πλοίο, με προορισμό στο σήμα του στο AIS την Χαλκίδα, ήτοι μεθερμηνευόμενον..... τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας στην Αυλίδα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί άραγε έκανε κύκλους σήμερα το πρωί ανοικτά από τους Αγίους Αποστόλους στο Νότιο Ευβοϊκό κόλπο και μετά πήγε Χαλκίδα? Πριν λίγο πρέπει να ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε προφανώς διότι έφθασε στην περιοχή σε ...δύσκολη ώρα, τέσσερις το πρωί, έκανε βολτίτσες μέχρι να πάει έξι οπότε και πήρε πάλι πορεία προς το ναυπηγείο όπου κατέπλευσε γύρω στις οκτώ. Ακριβώς το ίδιο είχε γίνει και πριν λίγες ημέρες με το ΑΛΚΙΝΟΟΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νικόλαος (e.x Nikolaos, Prokopios F, Prokopios Difko Nyborg, Superflex Alfa) που βρίσκεται στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος από τις 18/9 για συντήρηση, ετοιμάζεται και σύντομα θα καθελκυστεί για να πάει στην ωραία Κέρκυρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-47-22-09-2018.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-48-24-09-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νικόλαος στις 14.50 μ.μ την ώρα που ξεκίναγε την επιστροφή του από Χαλκίδα για Κέρκυρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-49-25-09-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η KerkyraLines κοντά σας κάθε εβδομάδα με μια νέα προσφορά ταξιδεύοντας με τα πλοία μας ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ και ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ. 
Προσφορά εβδομάδας από 05/11/18 έως 11/11/18.
Ταξιδέψτε στις 20:00, από Κέρκυρα προς Ηγουμενίτσα με το κλειστού τύπου, αμφίδρομο πλοίο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ με 10¤ για το ΙΧΕ σας και 5,50¤ για τους επιβάτες. 

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-52-05-11-2018.jpg
όπως είπε και ένας φίλος .....άρχισαν τα όργανα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχάριστα όργανα βέβαια. Οποιαδήποτε οικονομική προσφορά είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτη !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νικόλαος θα δεξαμενιστεί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη από 25/05 έως 29/05/2019.

----------


## CORFU

Και μετά θα αναχωρήσει για την Μαλτα για καλοκαιρινή ναύλωση

----------


## pantelis2009

> Και μετά θα αναχωρήσει για την Μαλτα για καλοκαιρινή ναύλωση



Όπως βλέπουμε στο* Νικόλαος* ήδη στην Κέρκυρα έχουν βάψει στις μπάντες του τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας Gozo Channel Line που έχει έδρα την Μάλτα και το έχει ναυλώσει. Προφανώς θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο από το Mgarr  στο Gozo - στο Cirkewwa στη Μάλτα. Το πλοίο από τις 25/05 έως τις 29/05/2019 θα βρεθεί στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και μετά θα αναχωρήσει για Μάλτα. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στην Κέρκυρα. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-53-17-05-2019.jpg

----------


## gioros

Δεν προλαβα ουτε να το δω και ο κυριος Παντελης ειναι ενημερος .Αμαν .Αυτο σημενει εγκηροτητα και αμεσοτητα .Ευχαριστιες πολλες

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι για την ιστορία του *Νικόλαος* να αναφέρουμε ότι την δουλειά στη Μάλτα την έκλεισε το γραφείο  Lotus Maritime Ltd των φίλων Δ. Γιαννούλη & Ν. Σταμπούλη και όπως μου είπαν μπορεί να υπάρξει και συνέχεια. Στην πρώτη φωτο είναι το Νικόλαος στο λιμάνι της  Κέρκυρα και στη δεύτερη η Δήμαρχος της Μάλτας που πήγε στην Κέρκυρα με την ομάδα της για να κάνουν έλεγχο στο πλοίο. Όταν φτάσει το πλοίο στη Μάλτα και αρχίσει δρομολόγια, θα έχουμε φωτο και από εκεί. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-54-17-05-2019.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-57-17-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νικόλαος έφυγε από την Κέρκυρα και έρχεται για τον δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Αυτή την ώρα ΒΔ από την Ιθάκη. Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## leo85

Το Νικόλαος σήμερα στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη,να δουλεύουν τα συνεργεία στο φουλ.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-25-5-2019-01-.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-25-5-2019-02-.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-25-5-2019-03-.jpg 

25-5-2019

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Νικόλαος* ερχόμενο από την Κέρκυρα για τον  δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη φωτογραφημένο την ώρα που  περνά από τον Ισθμό και αργότερα λίγο μέσα από την γέφυρα πριν μπει στη  δεξαμενή. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι την Δευτέρα 03/06/2019 θα βγει  από την δεξαμενή και θα πάει στο Πέραμα για 10 μέρες περίπου ώστε να  τελειώσει με τις εργασίες του και να φύγει για την ναύλωση του στη  Μάλτα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-60-25-05-2019-copy.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-61-25-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Νικόλαος* τελείωσε σήμερα με τη συντήρηση του στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία και πήγε δίπλα στο Δωριεύς στο ναυπηγείο Τσαγκαρινού, για να τελειώσει με τις εργασίες του πριν φύγει για Μάλτα. Το Απόλλων Ελλάς το οποίο ήταν εκεί δεμένο μπήκε για δεξαμενισμό. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-62-27-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι η ναύλωση είναι για 6 μήνες και το πλήρωμα θα είναι Ελληνικό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη το Νικόλαος γράφει στο AIS του προορισμός MALTA. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

To *Νικόλαος* έφυγε εχθές από το ναυπηγείο Τσαγγαρινού και μέσο του Ισθμού Κορίνθου πάει στη Μάλτα για την ναύλωση του στην εταιρεία *Gozo Channel Line*. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο προχθές από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-65-06-06-2019.jpg

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> To *Νικόλαος* έφυγε εχθές από το ναυπηγείο Τσαγγαρινού και μέσο του Ισθμού Κορίνθου πάει στη Μάλτα για την ναύλωση του στην εταιρεία *Gozo Channel Line*.


Ενώ ο προορισμός είναι η Μάλτα, κινήθηκε βόρεια, πέρασε μεταξύ Καφαλληνίας και Λευκάδος και τώρα κατευθύνεται στο πέλμα της ιταλικής μπότας.
Λόγω καυσίμων ή καιρού πιθανώς.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Ενώ ο προορισμός είναι η Μάλτα, κινήθηκε βόρεια, πέρασε μεταξύ Καφαλληνίας και Λευκάδος και τώρα κατευθύνεται στο πέλμα της ιταλικής μπότας.
> Λόγω καυσίμων ή καιρού πιθανώς.


Φθάνει τώρα 2019-06-10 08:00 στη Μάλτα χωρίς να προσεγγίσει ενδιαμέσως σε λιμάνι, άρα η εικασία ότι ακολούθησε την διαδρομή αυτή για να ανεφοδιαστεί ενδιαμέσως με καύσιμο δεν ευσταθεί.
Έμεινε για αρκετές ώρες ακίνητο ανοικτά των Συρακουσών.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Νικόλαος* έφτασε την Δευτέρα 10/06/2019 στη Μάλτα ναυλωμένο για 6 μήνες, από το Ελληνικό γραφείο *Lotus Maritime Ltd* των φίλων Δ. Γιαννούλη & Ν. Σταμπούλη στην εταιρεία *Gozo Channel Line.* Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από την παραλαβή του Νικόλαος από την Υπουργό της Μάλτας, τους εκπροσώπους της εταιρείας και όπως βλέπουμε υπήρχαν και τα τοπικά κανάλια. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-73-10-06-2019.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-75-10-06-2019.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-76-10-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ 
Η εταιρεία Lotus Maritime Ltd. κατάφερε να ανανεώσει το συμβόλαιο του ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ στην εταιρεία Gozo Channel Line. στη Μάλτα για άλλους 18 μήνες. Το Νικόλαος βρίσκεται στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας από τις 16/11 για κάποιες μετασκευές (όπως βλέπουμε στις φωτο) και την Παρασκευή 06/12 θα αναχωρήσει πάλι για Μάλτα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 67 10-06-2019.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 80 04-12-2019 copy.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 81 04-12-2019 copy.jpg ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 82 04-12-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## leo85

To Νικόλαος έφυγε από τα ναυπηγεια Χαλκίδος με πορεία τη Μάλτα.
Καλά ταξίδια και χρόνια πολλά για το πλοίο.

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικές πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες του ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ από τη Μάλτα που μου έστειλε ο φίλος Michael Cassar. Το πλοίο παραμένει ναυλωμένο για τρίτο συναπτό έτος, πράγμα που δείχνει οτι έχει τύχει αποδοχής.

DSC_4252.jpg

Εδώ βλέπουμε και τις υποδομές που έχουν στα λιμάνια 
DSC_4242.jpg

και μια περνώντας μπροστά από το νησί Comino με τον πύργο Santa Marija στο φόντο
CSC_4248.jpg

----------

